# Backyard Slide with Strymon Iridium



## sunburst192 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey there! I made this vid back in April, playing some slide on my 1992 LP Standard through a Boss Blues Driver (Robert Keeley mod), Boss DD-500 delay and Strymon Iridium. Slapback in Pro Tools with UAD Ampex ATR-102 tape machine. Hope you enjoy!


----------

